# Upgrading to Joey/Hopper



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

My Father has Dish Network, and I'm thinking about upgrading him to a Hopper/Joey system for his birthday later this month, but I'm wondering about the costs. First, what's the typical cost to upgrade to 1 Hopper and 1 Joey (If I pay to have Dish do it)? He would also need his dish swapped out, as it's a Dish 500. Second, how would his price differ after the upgrade? He doesn't have any premium channels, currently doesn't have a DVR, and does have 2 regular (Non HD) receivers. He also does not (And will not) do auto pay.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

kevinturcotte said:


> My Father has Dish Network, and I'm thinking about upgrading him to a Hopper/Joey system for his birthday later this month, but I'm wondering about the costs. First, what's the typical cost to upgrade to 1 Hopper and 1 Joey (If I pay to have Dish do it)? He would also need his dish swapped out, as it's a Dish 500. Second, how would his price differ after the upgrade? He doesn't have any premium channels, currently doesn't have a DVR, and does have 2 regular (Non HD) receivers. He also does not (And will not) do auto pay.


Honestly the answer you want has to come from DISH. They have access to his account to determine the upgrade cost. Also they have the information for his current billing costs, he will probably have to upgrade to HD programming, he will gain a DVR fee. Unless you are authorized to make changes on the account your father will have to call DISH to authorize upgrades.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

boba said:


> Honestly the answer you want has to come from DISH. They have access to his account to determine the upgrade cost. Also they have the information for his current billing costs, he will probably have to upgrade to HD programming, he will gain a DVR fee. Unless you are authorized to make changes on the account your father will have to call DISH to authorize upgrades.


I realize we'd have to talk to Dish to get an EXACT amount, but like to know if it's even in the realm of possibility given my budget ($300). Also, I would IMAGINE once they've talked with him, he can just tell them to do whatever I say and hand me the phone to take care of everything, right?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

I would hope for $300 you could upgrade but I can't tell you what DISH is going to charge for new dish and installation or for Hopper Joey upgrade.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

kevinturcotte said:


> My Father has Dish Network, and I'm thinking about upgrading him to a Hopper/Joey system for his birthday later this month, but I'm wondering about the costs. First, what's the typical cost to upgrade to 1 Hopper and 1 Joey (If I pay to have Dish do it)? He would also need his dish swapped out, as it's a Dish 500. Second, how would his price differ after the upgrade? He doesn't have any premium channels, currently doesn't have a DVR, and does have 2 regular (Non HD) receivers. He also does not (And will not) do auto pay.


To be honest, if your father has never had a dvr, I don't think getting him a Hopper/Joey would be worth it for him especially if he does not have any HD tv's (we have no idea as to his tv's, not mentioned in your post). My father was happy with what he had and did have some problems just trying use my receivers while visiting. Not counting what it would cost to upgrade, just for H/J with no additional programing would be $17 per month (also, cannot compare since you said he has two receivers, but did not say what they are). HD for Life without auto pay would be additional $10 per month.

Unless your father stated any interest in Hopper, honestly I don't think I would try getting him one.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Moderator interjection... This is not the random Dish channel dispute thread. This thread has a specific topic, a request for information about an upgrade that has nothing to do with other channel dispute threads on this forum.

Thread cleanup (initial post + replies) has been performed. Please stay on topic.

Thanks in advance!_


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I was quoted $100 per Hopper. I had two Hoppers and two Joeys installed to replace a 625, a 512, and a 612. The cost was $200.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

jerry downing said:


> I was quoted $100 per Hopper. I had two Hoppers and two Joeys installed to replace a 625, a 512, and a 612. The cost was $200.


That's what it cost me to go from a 722k/612/211k to 2H/2J.

Don't forget that you will get a new 2 year commitment if you do upgrade.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

He has been asking me about DVRs. I've told him about the Hopper/Joey system, and he definitely likes the idea. They don't have any HDTVs at the moment, but he does plan on getting one soon. Kinda figure if they're going to do the DVR upgrade now, might as well do the HD upgrade at the same time instead of having to do it 3-4 months down the road when they do have an HDTV. While they don't have an HDTV, is there anyway Dish will turn HD off and not charge them for it, or is it like Directv-If you have have an HD receiver, HD is automatically turned on (Without anyway to turn it off), and you're paying for it?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Purely a guess here... but I'd be surprised if Hoppers didn't require "qualifying programming" that would include an HD package. There's no reason why they couldn't separate the two requirements, but I would be surprised.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

H/J require just minimal subscription without expressed necessity of HD.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If the father has one HD tv and one sd one, he'd be better off with a 722. HD package on top of current programing is only $10 if he doesn't want to signup for auto pay.


----------

